# Weshalb bin ich noch Vz?



## Hechtsuppe (28. Dezember 2010)

Diese Frage stellt sich mir schon seit langem.

Cataclysm hat sich für Verzauberer eher Mau gestaltet. Es lässt sich quasi kein Gold mit Verzauberungen verdienen, da alle Rezepte beim Lehrer / Npc erlernbar sind und nichts durch Drop erhältlich ist.
Demnach kann man mit Verzauberungen auch kein Gold verdienen, weil anscheinend jeder alles kann und im AH sämtliche Vz unter dem Matpreis verkauft werden. In Instanzen stelle ich mit meiner Fähigkeit gerne allen Spielern ihre Mats zur verfügung. Wieso eigentlich?
Selbst die schwer herzustellenden Verzauberungsrollen, welche seit dem Patch so aussehen als wenn man im Startgebiet der Nachtelfen einen Tiger lootet, sind nicht besonders ansprechend.
Wenigstens durch einige optische Aufwertungen wäre dem Beruf geholfen, Juwe Steine ect sind auch nicht weiß.

Bringt es euerer Meinung nach noch was Vz zu behalten?

Ich für meinen Teil besitze es nur noch, weil das hochskillen sehr teuer war.


----------



## iShock (28. Dezember 2010)

versteh ich es richtig das es dich stört das Verzauberungsrollen wie gewöhnliche Items aussehen und keine grüne/blaue/Lila Schrift haben ?...... lol.... NC


und als Vz kann man sich doch auch neue Verzauberungen kaufen gegen VZ-Mats oder ? Glaub im Schattenhochland war das doch.....


Und dass die Mats im Moment teurer sind liegt einfach daran dass im Moment viele Level 85 werden und sich für die Raids entsprechend verzaubern müssen.


- Wenigstens durch einige optische Aufwertungen wäre dem Beruf geholfen, Juwe Steine ect sind auch nicht weiß. - 
Omfg ey.... und weil sie weiße Schrift haben sind sie ja auch total nutzlos lol.... Wen interessiert denn bitte Optik... der Nutzen ist ja wohl wichtiger....


Und du weißt schon das es bei so ziemlich jeden Beruf ähnlich aussieht (siehe Juwe)

Grüner Rohstein 150 gold im AH (Die man vor allem häufig noch für die Juwe Daily braucht)
Geschliffener Grüner Stein 14 g im AH
Blauer Rohstein 100 !!! Gold im AH (also weniger als der Crappige grüne Stein)
Geschliffener Blauer Stein 80 gold im AH


Davon abgesehen sind die Vorlagen für den Juwe totaler Crap (Auf Hals + Ring vorlagen bezogen), da man aus der nächstbesten hero was besseres bekommt.


----------



## KaiAllard (28. Dezember 2010)

Es geht ihm wohl vielmehr darum, das nun jeder VZler an die aktuellen "non plus ultra" VZ Rezepte kommt.
Es ist halt nicht mehr wie z.b. zu Wotlk Zeiten so, wo bestimmte Rezepte z.B. in Ulduar25 droppten - es also nur ausgewaehlte Leute hatten - die somit mal ordentliches TG zum verzaubern "forderten".


----------



## Hechtsuppe (28. Dezember 2010)

@ # 1

Es ist doch komisch, dass alte Schriftrollen wie Mungo/Berserker/... blau sind und neue mit Matkosten von 2k+ weiß.. das ist einfach auch ungüsntig in Bezug auf den Umsatz.
Wer equipt sich denn mit weißen Epics, oder um um in deiner Sprache zu sprechen "omfglol11!!elf"


Als Beispiel für Rare Rezepte nehm ich zb den Sandsteindrachen für Alches. 
Ist doch höchst fragwürdig weshalb es keine Rezepte Rnd gibt oder aus Berufen wie Archäologie sondern für lau  bei nem 0815 Händler der in irgend ner Phase irgendwo rumsteht.


Bis auf 3 Verzauberungen die man mal braucht bleibt der Beruf doch nutzlos, oder hab ich irgendwas übersehen?


----------



## bluewhiteangel (28. Dezember 2010)

Erst abwarten, dann flamen und whinen. 
Es kommen doch sehr wahrscheinlich noch Rezepte, die droppen...siehe Ulduar. Und wenn nicht, is doch auch Klasse, dass man nicht weißgott wie lange farmen muss. 
Und bei uns wird man VZ-Rollen extrem gut und teuer los, und das ist doch egal, ob sie weiß, pink, grün-lila getüpft odersonst was sind. Entscheidend sind immernoch die Stats, und die sind doch prima.


----------



## Evolverx (28. Dezember 2010)

iShock hat eigentlich alles gesagt. Ich würde noch ergänzen das man jetzt ja noch niht wissen kann welche rezepte mit 4.1, 4.2 usw über raids noch kommen werden. Das jeder alle rezepte kann wird sich dann schnell ändern. bei den berufen algemein ist das jetzt eben die anfangsphase wo auch alles sehr teuer is. mein mage hat schneiderei und vz und bislang hab ich noch nicht weit geskillt weil ich nicht einsehe das ich im ah 10 g für ein glutseidenstoff ausgeben soll, das zahl ich höchstens für nen stapel. und weil ich zum farmen keine zeit hab häng ich da ein bisl.
aber was VZ angeht hab ich das schon seit wotlk rauskam nicht mehr als beruf gesehen mit dem man gut geld verdienen kann. wenn du geld verdienen willst dann verkauf mats das ist momentan und war schon immer am gewinbringensten. ob das nun erze leder stoff oder nun vz mats sind ist da recht egal, momentan sind da die preise überall hoch, must dir halt zeit zum farmen nehmen


----------



## Assistent (28. Dezember 2010)

Besorg Dir erst mal die Verzauberungen für die Epic Splitter, bevor Du hier rumheulst. Damit kann man ordentlich Gold verdienen. Aber dafür müsstest Du erst mal raiden gehen.


----------



## Hechtsuppe (28. Dezember 2010)

Nun gut, denn werde ich mich mal in Geduld üben.

Gibts denn Erfahrungen welche Rollen sich halbwegs verkaufen lassen und über dem Wert der Matpreise liegen?

Denke nur an die Juwes mit ihren Metasockeln und werde leicht neidisch wenn man die bunten Steine mit den netten Preisen dahinter sieht


----------



## iShock (28. Dezember 2010)

Hmm ach ja du hast ja eine tolle logik




nach deiner Logik verkaufen sich blaue Level 80 Verzauberungen besser als Weiße Level 85 Schriftrollen die mindestens doppelt so gut sind - Genau es kommt ja auch keiner auf die Idee nach neuen Waffenverzauberungen zu schauen

( so als ob Blizz ja eh erst mit 4.3 neue Verzauberungen reinpatched, richtig?)


und wenn du nur 3 Verzauberungen verkaufen kannst machst du aber derbe was falsch


Brust - +20 werte, 75 ausdauer
Armschiene - +65 Hit, Haste, Krit
Hände - Wk, Stärke, Meisterschaf
Schuhe - Mastery, Lavawandler, Agi
Umhang - Krit / Tempo
Schildhand - 100 Int
Waffe - 130 Agi, Hurrikane, Gesang des Herzens
Ring Verzauberung für dich noch


du bist für mich die typische Generation Wotlk - Hauptsache Epic - alles andere ist wertlos + crap
du tust ja grade so als ob die Verzauberungen nur weil sie WEISSE SCHRIFT haben total nutzlos sind, aber nur durch Schriftfarbe zeigt sich doch nicht ob etwas besser oder schlechter ist.


Man kann sich echt über andere Sachen beschweren in diesem Spiel aber nicht wegen so nem kleinkarierten Scheiß.


----------



## Sir Wagi (28. Dezember 2010)

Und warum gibts Rollen unterm Mat-Wert ? Genau ... Weil die Leute damit skillen ... Siehe Juwe und seine Steine, geschliffen billiger als roh ...
Der TE hat bestimmt NIE den Preis der Mats bei Froststofftaschen ausgerechnet, sondern einfach für 50g welche aus´m AH gekauft ...


Shice, die Schrift is weiss ... Omfg ! xD ... Ticket *roflcopter* ! ^^ ...

Dass noch welche in Zukunft droppen, wurde ja schon erwähnt, alles andere auch schon in Grund und Boden argumentiert, also ...

/vote 4 close


----------



## Ukmâsmú (28. Dezember 2010)

so ein unsinn den du da verzapfst. aber bei den meisten berufen liegen grad die preise unter den matpreisen weil einfach JEDER skillen muss 

aber wenn du meinst das die ringverzauberungen bullshit sind dann bitte^^


----------



## bluewhiteangel (28. Dezember 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> Und warum gibts Rollen unterm Mat-Wert ? Genau ... Weil die Leute damit skillen ... Siehe Juwe und seine Steine, geschliffen billiger als roh ...
> Der TE hat bestimmt NIE den Preis der Mats bei Froststofftaschen ausgerechnet, sondern einfach für 50g welche aus´m AH gekauft ...



... und hätte sich bestimmt geärgert, wenn er wüsste, dass er mir damit mehr als 15g Reingewinn zugeschustert hat 

Ne mal ohne Müll. Gestern hat sich nen Kollege von mir Mats für ne Waffenvz gekauft... ca. 200g wert. Im Ah gibts die Rolle für 1000g. Und wenn man sie für 300g verkauft... Das ist kein Profit?


----------



## KaiAllard (28. Dezember 2010)

Also bei uns gibts Leute die stellen die "Ausweichen" Rolle fuer Handgelenke fuer 20g ins AH. Da koennte ich sowas von brechen.... die große Essenz alleine kostet schon 80-90g - und davon braucht man 5(?). Und vor allem - damit skillt man auch nicht da viel zu teuer zu skillen.... manchmal frage ich mich echt was in den Koepfen der Leute vorgeht.... Zumal "Ausweichen" auch die beste VZ fuern Tank auf Armschiene ist imho wirds auf jedenfall gekauft.... aber so macht man sich halt selber schoen die Preise kaputt mimimimimi - wird sich nie aendern leider.


----------



## Sir Wagi (28. Dezember 2010)

Es gibt sowieso viele Schlaumeier ... Setzten ihre grünen geschliffenen Gems für 7-8g ins AH, beim Händler bekommt man 9g ... Netter Nebenverdienst für mich im Moment xD ...


----------



## Hechtsuppe (28. Dezember 2010)

Finde die Farben genauso wichtig wie die Stats. 
Haben doch gelernt das weiß böse ist und lila gut.

Im übrigen spielt der Roflcopter seit 2005 Wow.

Würde mir aus Stylegründen auch keine weißen Steine Sockeln oder mit nem Npc Mount reiten /fliegen.

Das muss optisch schon hübsch sein, selbst wenns drölf % langsamer ist.

Die oben aufgeführten Vz sind nicht gewinnbringend, wär für ein paar Tipps dankbar.


----------



## KaiAllard (28. Dezember 2010)

Zu den Farben sage ich mal nix - das ist ja wirklich mehr als laecherlich.

Gut Geld machen kann man mit der Kombination Alchi + VZ. Wie? Man stellt als Alchi fuer laecherliche Mats den Lebensgebundener Alchemistenstein her, entzaubert ihn und vertickt die Mahlstromkristalle fuer ordentlich Asche. Bei uns ist der guenstigste z.Zt. fuer 1.6k im AH.
Alchi deswegen da das Epic dort die meiner Meinung nach guenstigsten Herstellungskosten hat.


----------



## Nexilein (28. Dezember 2010)

KaiAllard schrieb:


> Es geht ihm wohl vielmehr darum, das nun jeder VZler an die aktuellen "non plus ultra" VZ Rezepte kommt.
> Es ist halt nicht mehr wie z.b. zu Wotlk Zeiten so, wo bestimmte Rezepte z.B. in Ulduar25 droppten - es also nur ausgewaehlte Leute hatten - die somit mal ordentliches TG zum verzaubern "forderten".



Mal abgesehen davon wurde Ulduar auch erst einige Monate nach dem WotLK Release reingepatcht. Ich kann mich an keine Verzauberungen erinnern die man in Nax, Obsi oder bei Malygos bekommen hat...


----------



## Hechtsuppe (28. Dezember 2010)

Nur weil Dinge mal so waren, muss es ja nicht zwangsläufig bedeuten dass es so bleiben muss.

Etwas mehr ansporn beim Viecher umhauen / instanzen /raids , täte der Sache schon ganz gut.
Es kann mir auch niemand erzählen, dass es jemanden umgebracht hätte noch 5 weitere Rezepte in Archäologie zu verstecken.
Teilweise kommt es mir so vor, als ob sich Blizz seinen Content sehr ganu einteilt um auch noch Dinge nachliefern zu können, was widerum auf einen Mangel an Ideen und Neuerungen zurückzuführen ist.

Wieso soll es nicht 10 Chars von einer Klasse pro Realm geben die jene vz/steine/tränke können. Etwas weniger casual täte der Sache schon ganz gut.


----------



## CarpoX (28. Dezember 2010)

Du musst natürlich auch bedenken, dass irgendwann neuer Content kommt und dann irgendwann wahrscheinlich auch wieder die Drop-Rezepte, die du momentan vermisst. (Ich glaub in den ersten WotLK-Raids gab es auch keine, erst wieder ab Ulduar)
Desweiteren kommt dazu, dass Verzauberungen IMMER von JEDEM gebraucht werden, sobald man ein neues Item hat, das ist heute so, das wird morgen so sein, und das wird auch am Ende von Cata noch so sein. Mit den Herstellungsberufen wie Schmied/Lederer/etc sieht es da schon anders aus, die Items, die man da herstellen kann, gehen momentan sicher noch gut weg, weil es den Einstieg erleichtert für die Leute/Gilden, die schnell in Raids einsteigen, aber wie sieht das in ein paar Monaten aus? Da gehen solche Items nur hin und wieder für einen Twink über die Ladentheke, und für den sind die Leute dann auch nicht mehr bereit allzu viel auszugeben.


----------



## Hechtsuppe (28. Dezember 2010)

CarpoX schrieb:


> Du musst natürlich auch bedenken, dass irgendwann neuer Content kommt und dann irgendwann wahrscheinlich auch wieder die Drop-Rezepte, die du momentan vermisst. (Ich glaub in den ersten WotLK-Raids gab es auch keine, erst wieder ab Ulduar)
> Desweiteren kommt dazu, dass Verzauberungen IMMER von JEDEM gebraucht werden, sobald man ein neues Item hat, das ist heute so, das wird morgen so sein, und das wird auch am Ende von Cata noch so sein. Mit den Herstellungsberufen wie Schmied/Lederer/etc sieht es da schon anders aus, die Items, die man da herstellen kann, gehen momentan sicher noch gut weg, weil es den Einstieg erleichtert für die Leute/Gilden, die schnell in Raids einsteigen, aber wie sieht das in ein paar Monaten aus? Da gehen solche Items nur hin und wieder für einen Twink über die Ladentheke, und für den sind die Leute dann auch nicht mehr bereit allzu viel auszugeben.



..sehr gut argumentiert! Einverstanden.


----------



## Dragon02031987 (28. Dezember 2010)

mir fällt da kongret die Berserker vz ein das Rezept gabs für n paar splitter beim händler zu kaufen und es war immerhin DIE waffenvz für die ganzen Nahkämpfer also was regst du dich auf?


----------



## Hechtsuppe (28. Dezember 2010)

Dragon02031987 schrieb:


> mir fällt da kongret die Berserker vz ein das Rezept gabs für n paar splitter beim händler zu kaufen und es war immerhin DIE waffenvz für die ganzen Nahkämpfer also was regst du dich auf?



Hast du den Thread gelesen?

Es geht darum, dass nicht alle Rezepte für Alle verfügbar sind um gerade etwas Individualität ins Spiel zu bringen.
Dinge werden in solchen Spielen nur zu etwas Besonderem, wenn Sie sehr schwer zugänglich sind (geringe Dropraten usw).

Bsp: Al'ars Asche, Spektraltiger..


----------



## Zoobesitzer (5. Januar 2011)

Naja du kannst dir auch einfach von Blizz eine neue Beweglichkeitshandschuhverzauberung wünschen. Die Beweglichkeitsfraktion (Katzen/Schurken/Jäger/Enhancer) hat derzeit nur die Wahl mit der Wotlk Version (20 Beweglichkeit gegenüber 35 bzw. 50 Stärke) vorliebzunehmen oder einen Sekundärstat (Mastery/Tempo/Crit) zu verzaubern. Also ich hoffe in der Richtung noch ganz stark auf neue Rezepte, bis dahin bleibt zumindest bei mir am Server die alte VZ ein halbwegs guter Nebenverdienst.


----------



## Orgoron (5. Januar 2011)

Cata ist doch gead mal raus im Mom weden noch VZ unter wert verkauft weil alle skillen und irgendwann gibts sicher auch Vz die nicht jeder hat ausserdem werden mit besserere ausrüstung auch teurere Vz gekauft.

Also ich denke mal eine ambitionierter Vz wird auch in Zukunft nicht am Hungertuch nagen.


----------



## Sakthena (5. Januar 2011)

Vote 4 close! Don't feed the troll...

Um aber doch was beizutragen zum Thema: Das einzige was mich als VZ stört ist wie wenig hypnotischer Staub aus den grünen Zeugs rauskommt - himmlische Essenzen hab ich im Überfluss aber nie Staub...


----------



## madmurdock (2. Juli 2011)

Komisch, ich hab am Anfang des Addons mit ner juwe/vz Kombi mehrere 10000g gemacht.


----------



## Niklasx (2. Juli 2011)

ich entzaubere die grünen sachen usw die ich bekomme immer. dazu die questitems vom lvln damals. alleine durch diese sachen habe ich mein vz hochgeskillt und eben die rollen im ah verkauft. so habe ich in dem letzten monat ohne farmen usw mindestens 20.000 Gold gemacht. einfach so.
von daher ist vz evtl nicht der rentabelste beruf den es gibt, aber sicher nicht der schlechteste.!wenn dir der beruf keinen spaß mehr macht, dann mecker nicht, sondern lern einfach nen anderen!


----------

